
Safari Is Now the Only Major Browser That Offers ‘Do Not Track’ on iOS - dsr12
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/safari-is-now-the-only-major-browser-that-offers-do-not-track-on-ios-chrome
======
27182818284
Does it matter? I was under the impression that Do Not Track was ignored and
dead almost everywhere.

